# How to Survive an Ebola Infection: 3 Simple Rules



## LequteMan (Aug 4, 2014)

Eeva, a national of Finland, who had just finished a five-week stint with a Red Cross team that has been going door to door in Kailahun province, the border region where Ebola first arrived in Sierra Leone- has enumerated three simple rules on how to survive the deadly virus:

*Excerpt from Citifmonline:*

*Rule one:* If you’ve got a headache or a fever, go to the health centre for a test. You can recover from Ebola if the infection is spotted early enough.

*Rule two:* If someone dies, don’t touch the body. It’s highly infectious. Don’t wipe the mouth, don’t close the eyes.

*Rule three:* Don’t eat bushmeat, the meat of wild animals.

The underlying message was this – #Ebola is manageable. It’s deadly and frightening but if you follow the three rules and use a lot of soap and water, you probably won’t get sick. And if you do, even though the death rate is high, there are survivors.

Click here to read more


----------

